

Why NASA’s newest space shuttle uses a computer chip from 2002 - T-A
http://qz.com/317406/why-nasas-newest-space-shuttle-uses-a-computer-chip-from-2002/

======
DanBC
Many year ago I was asked to provide a component cost quote for "a device".
The parts list specified a Bourns resistor network - a standard easily
available part - but specifiedthe 1% tolerance part. This was a rare
impossible to find part. The parts list had instructions for testing the
normal 2% part to find parts that suit the spec. My bosses at the time refused
to use that teat procedure and insisted on the listed 1% part. This meant I
sent emails to the few brokers I knew, which then started a bidding war _with
myself_ for this part amoung those brokers - driving the price much higher
than the already high price it was at.

TL:DR aerospace/mining/etc projects really suck if the design engineers do
stupid things.

